# When to start potty training outside.



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be bringing Gucci home on Friday. She has had her first set of shots and I will take her to the vet for her second set next Monday. When will I be able to start potty training her outside?? I've heard all these horrible things about Parvo, but if I bring her in the back yard, is that safe?? I don't want to take any risks, but I also don't want to miss the opportunity to start training her asap! Any advice on how long I should keep her inside and avoid grass??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you have loose dogs in your neighborhood who might potty in your yard? If so, I would wait until Gucci has finished all her vaccinations plus two weeks. We had a little Malt here (Tucker) years ago who actually got parvo from his own backyard.

If you live in a neighborhood where the leash law is strictly enforced, your backyard is probably safe.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you have a private fenced back yard, you should start potty training outside immediately. If there is any chance another animal can potty in your yard, you will want to wait until Gucci has had all vaccinations plus an additional two weeks past that.

Hopefully your yard is fenced so you can start outdoor training right away. It will be much easier to train her with one method right from the start rather than starting with pad training and then switching. But, if there is a chance your yard isn't completely safe from other animals, you will just have to make due since the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, we have another dog that goes outside but she always uses the same area to go to the potty. She's certainly been taken to the vet and we know that she is healthy but I don't know if that matters. No other dogs can get in the yard because it's fenced.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Also, we have seen some rabbits back there.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

italianna82 said:


> Well, we have another dog that goes outside but she always uses the same area to go to the potty. She's certainly been taken to the vet and we know that she is healthy but I don't know if that matters. No other dogs can get in the yard because it's fenced.


Is the other dog your dog or a neighbor? If you know the other dog is 100% vaccinated and stays in a small area of the yard to potty, I myself would probably go ahead and start outdoor training right away. I would try and take Gucci potty in a separate area from where the other dog potties to be on the safer side. It is tough weighing the risk of illness vs a head start on training.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope, it's our dog. She just went to the vet about a month ago and she always inside, aside from the bathroom, so I know she's healthy. I planned to go to the same spot with Gucci anyway, and I will, of course, stay outside with her. *I* would like to just start getting her outside, especially since I am going to use the bell training too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you've got a fenced backyard, Gucci should be fine.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok. I will have to start immediately then. I figure if I take her to the same spot, she'll be ok. I know no other dogs can get in there and I really want to get her started. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, since the other dog is yours there is virtually no risk of Gucci getting sick. Yay!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have yet ANOTHER question: I've read a lot of people here saying that it will be a little while before I can start putting Gucci in a harness and walking her. But I want to be able to put her on a leash when she goes to potty. Do I just have to wait?? When do I start getting her used to the harness??


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You can definitely put a harness on her now. As silly as this sounds, we used to 'walk' Gustave around the house and then to the balcony to potty on his leash.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I would start as early as possible. I would wait a few days until she is settled into your home before doing anything stressful though. Have her get used to the harness inside the house. Just let her get comfy in her new surroundings and then praise her when you introduce the harness so she associates it with positive things. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok....thanks again, everyone!!!
A few more hours until I pick her up!!!!:w00t:


----------

